# مش هتصدق اللى هتشوفه بعينك



## tasoni queena (28 مايو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ewTCvDTxve4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## جيلان (28 مايو 2011)

يا لهوى ايييه ده
انا عايزة من ده بقى


----------



## النهيسى (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا جدا
رااائع جداا
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 مايو 2011)

تكنولوجياا بقي 
شكـــــــراً ليكي ياااا تاسوني ​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (28 مايو 2011)

تقدم فى التكنولوجيا 

عقول بتفكر فى التطوير والتقدم

ميرسى تاسونى على الفيديو  ​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مايو 2011)

> ا لهوى ايييه ده
> انا عايزة من ده بقى



وانا كمان وانا كمان هههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مايو 2011)

> شكرا جدا
> رااائع جداا
> الرب يباركك



شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مايو 2011)

> تكنولوجياا بقي
> شكـــــــراً ليكي ياااا تاسوني




اوعدنا يارب هههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مايو 2011)

> تقدم فى التكنولوجيا
> 
> عقول بتفكر فى التطوير والتقدم
> 
> ميرسى تاسونى على الفيديو



زى عندنا فى مصر بالضبط ههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 مايو 2011)

*اية الاختراع الفظيع دة  *
*عايزاة واحدة انا مليش دعووة ههههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مايو 2011)

_*طيب وايه يعنى محان فى تقدم برضو شوفى ال3300 عندنا وشوفيها عندهم*_
_*هههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ربنا يخليكى تعيشى وتحبطينا*_​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مايو 2011)

> اية الاختراع الفظيع دة
> عايزاة واحدة انا مليش دعووة ههههههههههه



وانا كمان هههههههههه

خلاص هاتيلى واحد معاكى هههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مايو 2011)

> طيب وايه يعنى محان فى تقدم برضو شوفى ال3300 عندنا وشوفيها عندهم
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليكى تعيشى وتحبطينا



ههههههههههه لاده عندنا من قبلهم بكتير

وهما يجوا ايه فى مستوانا العلمى

شكرا جون


----------



## grges monir (31 مايو 2011)

و*الهى عندنا  فى مصر منة كتير
الفانوس السحرى مش كدة هههههه*


----------



## girgis2 (31 مايو 2011)

*الناس دي بتفكر ازاي بس ؟

واحنا هنا بنفكر ازاي ؟

يخرب بيت كدة

شكرااا تاسوني
يعني لازم تعقدينا ! هههه
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مايو 2011)

*واااااااو روعة*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## just member (31 مايو 2011)

رائعة عن جد ومبتكرة جدا
شكرا الك تاسوني


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2011)

*ايه الهباب اللى بيهببوه ده هههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

> والهى عندنا فى مصر منة كتير
> الفانوس السحرى مش كدة هههههه



الفانوس السحرى بتاع علاااااااء .......... مبارك هههههههه

شكرا جرجس لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

> الناس دي بتفكر ازاي بس ؟
> 
> واحنا هنا بنفكر ازاي ؟
> 
> ...



اه طبعا لازم

امال انا عايشة ليه ؟ هههههههههههه

شكرا يا جرجس كتير


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

> واااااااو روعة
> ميرسي يا قمر



العفو يا حبى

شكرا لردك الجمييييل


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

> رائعة عن جد ومبتكرة جدا
> شكرا الك تاسوني



زى مصر بالضبط ههههههههه

شكرا جوجو جداا


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

> > ايه الهباب اللى بيهببوه ده هههههه



هبل ايه لزمته يعنى ههههههههه

شكرا يا مارووو


----------



## SALVATION (6 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع فعلا يا تاسونى
شكراا كتيير​


----------



## MAJI (6 سبتمبر 2011)

سحر !!!!!!!!!
فعلا شئ غير معقول 
شكرا تاسوني على تعبك
الرب يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أكتوبر 2011)

> رائع فعلا يا تاسونى
> شكراا كتيير



فظاااااع 

شكرا سالفيشن لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أكتوبر 2011)

> سحر !!!!!!!!!
> فعلا شئ غير معقول
> شكرا تاسوني على تعبك
> الرب يباركك



شكرا ماجى لردك الرائع


----------

